# cast java.sql.Types



## zimmys (22. Aug 2006)

hallo.

ich lese aus dem ResultSet den z.Bsp den DatenTypen 12, welcher einem VARCHAR entspricht.
jetzt mocht ich wissen, mit welchen Datentypen ich diesen in Java Datentypen abbilden kann, oder besser gesagt,
kann ich dieses VARCHAR respektive allen anderen SQL-Datentypen automatisch in einen entsprechenden Java Datentypen casten.

mfg

zimmys


----------



## RaoulDuke (22. Aug 2006)

Wie liest du denn den Wert aus deinem ResultSet aus? Wenn du ein rs.getString(12) machst, dann stellt sich dir die Frage doch weniger in welchem Variablentyp das jetzt zu speichern ist.

Vielleicht solltest du mal ein bischen Code posten was genau du da machst.


----------



## zimmys (23. Aug 2006)

```
rs = this.connection.getMetaData().getColumns(
   this.cur_catalog_name, 
   this.cur_shema_name,
   this.cur_table_name,
   null);        

//5. DATA_TYPE int => SQL type from java.sql.Types 

public static ColumnInfo newEntryInfo(Column column, ResultSet rs){
        ...
        ...
        ...            
 
            //ermittelt und setzt ClassenTyp der Spalte in der EntryMap
            Object _class = null;
            try {
                _class = rs.getInt("Data_Type");
            } catch (SQLException ex) {
                ex.printStackTrace();
            }
            return new ColumnInfo(column, set, get, _class);
        }
```

_class soll nun eine JAVA Class sein, und nicht Class int SQL-Type ;


----------

